# KHS for Santana



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I've got a several year old KHS alloy Tandemania Alite MTN tandem set up for riding on the road. It's a 9 speed with rapidfire and V brakes. I have the opportunity to trade it for an older but very clean Santana steel MTN tandem again set up for road. It has cantilever brakes and 7 speed high end Shimano components. I don't recall the model name. I just love the classic line of the Santana and am pondering a trade. What do you all think?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I think the real question is, "How much do you like your KHS?"

If you like it a lot you would be foolish to make the swap-although a test ride of the Santana may be in order. If you hate the KHS then don't wait.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I really don't have any attachment to the KHS at all. I recently traded in my old beat up Burley on it because it was in a lot better shape. I've (we've) only ridden it once and it was okay. I like the Santana because it's a fine steel frame and it fits me better. I've ridden it once, but as a stoker. I'd have to throw in $200 on the deal.


----------

